# PTSB MobileMoney



## theresa1 (4 Jun 2014)

*Choose who you want to pay*

                                 Once they're a Visa customer (of any bank, not just permanent tsb) you only need their phone number!
 *Enter your payment amount*

                                 Anything up to €150 is good.
 *Confirm and you're done!*

                                                                      If your friend is registered for  MobileMoney, your payment will pop directly into their account.                                      If they aren't, a secure link will  be texted to them by Visa. As soon as they enter this along with their  account details, they're paid!                                 
 
*
*

*
*


----------



## Knuttell (5 Jun 2014)

theresa1 said:


> If they aren't, a secure link will  be texted to them by Visa. As soon as they enter this along with their  account details, they're paid!
> [/LIST]
> 
> *
> ...



What if they haven't provided VISA with a mobile number or don't actually have one?
When did this launch?I signed up to it last night.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jun 2014)

Have you a link? 

The one on Google gives a 404 response

Brendan


----------



## DublinTexas (5 Jun 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Have you a link?
> 
> The one on Google gives a 404 response
> 
> Brendan



If you have downloaded the open24 mobile app you will see a menu point for it to sign up.



Knuttell said:


> What if they haven't provided VISA with a mobile number or don't actually have one?
> When did this launch?I signed up to it last night.



You can choose to send money to someone by 3 options, their e-mail, their mobile or their visa card number. For the first 2 options a link is send/texted to the receiver to visit a webpage so that they can complete details. For visa card option it goes straight to the card number.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jun 2014)

Here's the demo and the [broken link removed].


----------



## theresa1 (6 Jun 2014)

Similar to AIB Me2U - AIB intend to charge for transactions from November 2014. It will be interesting to see what PTSB do.


----------



## The_Banker (6 Jun 2014)

theresa1 said:


> Similar to AIB Me2U - AIB intend to charge for transactions from November 2014. It will be interesting to see what PTSB do.


 

Not charging at the minute... but no doubt will when they gain a market share?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2014)

The FAQ seems poor to me.
It talks about "permitted" VISA debit cards but never explains what this means.
I suspect that payers and payees must all have signed up for some sort of scheme (PTSB Mobile Money or some other bank's equivalent?) to allow payments?
I'm with PTSB and registered for Mobile Money and tried to send a payment to another person with a VISA debit card from another bank which may or may not be "permitted" - I have no idea.
The payment is logged as successful but it also says that it will be paid soon...
Confusing.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2014)

1) I got a text from Clubman telling me

 "I've sent you a Visa personal payment. Collect it at 
visap2p.com/c8rcc8a  within 7 days.   ( I assume that was an automatic text)

 2) I logged on from my desktop to that page and got the attached "copy 
of ptsb payment"

I  had to know the exact amount - in case someone puts in codes at random  hoping to hit lucky


I had to input my visa number

3)  I got the notification attached in the next post, so it will be in bank/Visa card tomorrow.

Actually, I put in my Visa Debit card number, so I assume it just goes into my bank account?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2014)

Then when I put in the amount, I got the attached


----------



## The_Banker (9 Jun 2014)

Interesting that the second notification contains an advertisment for the AIB mobile product (Me2U)....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2014)

Just checked and it's already in my bank account. I only claimed it this morning.   That is pretty impressive. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2014)

OK - so it worked.
The FAQ is still a bit confusing in my opinion.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Aug 2014)

Made a payment yesterday afternoon using PTSB MobileMoney from my PTSB Visa Debit card to my Mother's PTSB Visa Credit card - still not showing on my Mother's Visa Credit card online statement. So much for 30 minutes. Open24 is currently down.


----------



## theresa1 (23 Aug 2014)

Glad to report my payment to my Mother's PTSB Visa Credit card is now showing in her account. See PTSB statement below:-

*Please note: If the receiver’s Visa card is issued by another  bank, it can take one business day for the funds to be credited to the  receiver’s account by their bank. For more information on when to expect  payment within their account, the receiver should contact their bank.*

PTSB Visa Debit to PTSB Visa Credit is more like 24-48 hours please take note.


----------

